# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Tìm hiểu bãi biển Mỹ Khê - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

Bãi biển Mỹ Khê có chiều dài khoảng chừng 900m, thuộc vào loại nhộn nhịp nhất trong số các bãi tắm của Đà Nẵng, rất quen thuộc với mọi người dân thành phố.
Trước năm 1975, một phần của bãi tắm do quân đội Mỹ chiếm đóng. Họ thiết lập một số cơ sở dịch vụ tại đây để phục vụ nhu cầu giải trí, vui chơi của binh lính Mỹ.

Bãi tắm có thuận lợi là ở gần thành phố, không gian rộng, phong cảnh đẹp và có đầy đủ dịch vụ có chất lượng: khách sạn, nhà hàng, giữ xe, tắm nước ngọt, cho thuê dù, phao bơi...


Khách sạn Mỹ Khê với hơn 50 phòng ngủ đầy đủ tiện nghi; dịch vụ Massage, Karaoke; nhà hàng đặc sản, quầy Bar... cùng một lúc có thể phục vụ hàng trăm khách.

Bãi tắm có khu biệt thự sang trọng hơn 100 phòng nằm sát biển, thích hợp cho những hộ gia đình, cơ quan đến nghỉ dưỡng, sinh hoạt cuối tuần.

Hàng chục hàng quán nằm ven bãi tắm, có đầy đủ các món ăn đặc sản miền biển như tôm, cua, cá, mực, hải sản, bào ngư... với giá cả phù hợp với túi tiền của nhiều đối tượng khách.

Biển Mỹ Khê còn là nơi có các loại rong tảo quí như rong câu chỉ vàng, rong câu chân vịt có giá trị xuất khẩu cao. Bãi tắm có hệ thống cứu hộ gồm chòi canh, phao cứu sinh, cờ báo hiệu vùng nước xoáy và lực lượng cứu hộ túc trực ngày đêm, sẵn sàng ứng cứu kịp thời khi có người bị nạn.

Môi trường du lịch trong khu vực tương đối tốt. Chính quyền thành phố Đà Nẵng đã xây dựng xong cầu Sông Hàn nối liền hai khu vực Đông và Tây, rất thuận lợi cho việc đi lại; bãi tắm Mỹ Khê trở thành một địa diểm du lịch nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển hấp dẫn.

_Nguồn: dichvudulichviet_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

wow nhìn đẹp thật 
Đọc thôi đã muốn đến rồi

----------


## sharing83

Bãi biển đẹp nhất Đà nẵng đây...

----------


## dung89

Bãi biển này nổi tiếng đẹp

----------

